# Thermador Range inquiry



## billabama (Feb 19, 2007)

I would love to get some feedback on Thermador Ranges.
My wife and I are considering the 48" Dual Fuel and like what we see but don't know alot about Thermador.
Any help Would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk. We hope you enjoy the site and interacting with the community members. 

Try searching in the "Cooking Equipment Reviews" forum; that's where we discuss issues such as you've raised. Use the search tool to have a look at earlier threads or posts which discuss this. 

(Just for the record, I'm a member at Consumer Report. I couldn't find information on that model online. You could try looking at Epinions.com as well.)

Good luck, and good cookin'!
Mezzaluna


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Moving this to Equipment.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

I had a Thermador at my last house, LOVED IT!! Never had a problem with it, had the grill which I used constantly. I'll be moving to another state soon which offers natural gas and already looking at another Thermador. Yes, they are pricey but get all the options you can that you will use, it's a long term investment. Don't know about the dual fuel, didn't have that (it wasn't offered at that time) and really don't know if I'd go it on the next one or not, still thinking that one over.


----------

